# do you add anything to your rinse bucket?



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I've never put anything in my rinse bucket, and I was just curious if any of you guys put anything in your water, like a couple drops of soap or anything.


----------



## Vinyl 54X (Mar 12, 2019)

My brother used to put a capful of Murphy's oil soap in his rinse water. He swore it would cut through paste residue. I thought it just made it difficult to tell if you needed to change the water. I like to be able to see what I am reaching for.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Nope, Just water but do wash the in laundry soap at the end of the day.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

A little bit of Dirtex in warm water is as Tony says GREAT.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Vinyl 54X said:


> My brother used to put a capful of Murphy's oil soap in his rinse water. He swore it would cut through paste residue. I thought it just made it difficult to tell if you needed to change the water. I like to be able to see what I am reaching for.


Doing commercial vinyl, I assume? 

If I were doing vinyl I'd probably put a couple drops of dawn, but for wallpaper, It seems like a bad idea to wipe any chemicals whatsoever on the surface.


----------



## Vinyl 54X (Mar 12, 2019)

Woodco said:


> Doing commercial vinyl, I assume?
> 
> If I were doing vinyl I'd probably put a couple drops of dawn, but for wallpaper, It seems like a bad idea to wipe any chemicals whatsoever on the surface.


No he never left residential and he never did new homes. Always the dirtiest. People who would get new wallpaper but cheap out on painting the base ceilings or trim. I remember one of his jobs I was cutting to the base behind the toilet. When I went to wipe the glue off the base my returned sponge filthy and covered in hair. I almost puked right there. Maybe he used the soap to clean his clients dirty houses. Wallpaper and Fabrics I try not to get any paste or water on if I do I'll let it dry and flake it off later.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

For residential work I just use clean water and a clean towel. When I do commercial work I use white vinegar from a spray bottle, let it soak for a few minutes and then a clean towel. I try as hard as I can to keep it clean as I go, for me the extra effort is worth it in the end.


----------



## Whiskey (Apr 10, 2019)

I would keep a bucket heater in the water so I could always keep my washing water warm. Sometimes I would put my lunch in tubberware and set it in the water with the bucket heater and warm up my lunch. I did have one time the lid came off and leaked my split pea soup in the water. No lunch that day.


----------



## AnthonyFalzon (Feb 24, 2020)

I personally don't add anything.


----------



## AnthonyFalzon (Feb 24, 2020)

However, a little bit of water seems to be the consensus here.


----------

